# 60p "The Wild Child



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Great scape!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

Looking good. Is that corner dirted?


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Right corner is Ecco complete mixed with power sand,for the rest I used poolfilter sand and seachems root tabs.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks opare,glad you like it.cheers


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Powerclown said:


> Thanks opare,glad you like it.cheers


Perfect use of a sanded area IMO. Really love this scape. Also has a wild and natural feel to it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Opare said:


> Perfect use of a sanded area IMO. Really love this scape. Also has a wild and natural feel to it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good eye opare , that's the reason I named it The Wild Child,natural and wild. Will see how everything comes together in a long run.Cheers


----------



## j-pond (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks very nice! Great Job!


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

j-pond said:


> Looks very nice! Great Job!


Thanx a lot...


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

3 month update 

Tank is doing very well , hard to believe that all the plants are tissue cultured nursery plants,guess that patience is key to success , cheers


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Still looking fantastic! Have you considered putting a splash of colour at the focal point like a colourful stem? I think it could add another bit of interest. Although, it would sort of break the green theme.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Opare said:


> Still looking fantastic! Have you considered putting a splash of colour at the focal point like a colourful stem? I think it could add another bit of interest. Although, it would sort of break the green theme.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe I will in the future...


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

Any tips on keeping th soil seperate from the gravel ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

I used little rocks and stones to keep the substrate in check, also you can use plastic stripes as a divider.
Cheers


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

i still love this tank. i don't know why... it just looks great. simple and elegant.

do you have corys to enjoy the open area?


----------



## Kyrayne (Jun 24, 2013)

You have a beautiful tank.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

klibs said:


> i still love this tank. i don't know why... it just looks great. simple and elegant.
> 
> do you have corys to enjoy the open area?


No corys Klibs, only 2 Otos , I am glad you still like it.
Cheers!


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Kyrayne said:


> You have a beautiful tank.


Thank you,Cheers


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi,6 months update,my wild child is growing into a teenager. 
Dosing nilocg-thrive 3 times a week for right now,works great!
Cheers


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Maturing nicely, that sand is pristine!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Opare said:


> Maturing nicely, that sand is pristine!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks opare, spend only 1 hour for maintenance a week including vacuuming the sand...


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

I dig these triangle naturescapes. Planning on doing one with a 24.1 Aquamaxx cube soon. Hopefully I can get this effect with a shorter tank. Are you using co2?


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

sevendust111 said:


> I dig these triangle naturescapes. Planning on doing one with a 24.1 Aquamaxx cube soon. Hopefully I can get this effect with a shorter tank. Are you using co2?


Yes I do and good luck with your cube,cheers


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Love the "island" of plants and the open area. Looks like you're coming out of a jungle into he beach. Very well done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

*60p &quot;The Wild Child*

Looks great! Have you considered turning your skimmer so it flows across the back? This would allow plants to fill in the section a little bit and should still get nice flow to the front right as the water bounces of the left side. Can't see what plants are in back so I don't know what that would effect. Once again, looks great!

:::looked at the pic more; unless it would just blow the val or helferi over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Willcooper said:


> Looks great! Have you considered turning your skimmer so it flows across the back? This would allow plants to fill in the section a little bit and should still get nice flow to the front right as the water bounces of the left side. Can't see what plants are in back so I don't know what that would effect. Once again, looks great!
> 
> :::looked at the pic more; unless it would just blow the val or helferi over.
> 
> ...


Thought about it, but it works ok for now,the skimmer runs on a timer btw,cheers


----------



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

Powerclown said:


> Thought about it, but it works ok for now,the skimmer runs on a timer btw,cheers




Yeah I run mine on a timer with my co2. I was just saying that so you could hide the skimmer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Short update,tank got a little trimming today and is still transforming, sometimes I like black and white pics:nerd:


----------



## vijay_06 (Apr 11, 2017)

Looking great! Simple and elegant!


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

Sorry to ask, could we get an update with a colored photo.

Thanks, 

I know I'm picky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> Sorry to ask, could we get an update with a colored photo.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


No Problem

Bump:

Bump:

Bump:

Bump:

Bump:


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Alright, color it is....


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Almost one year old, thought about a new start but I still like it especially when my Anubis start blooming again...again.
2nd time in two months....crazy,cheers


----------



## Mangala (Jul 23, 2006)

That?s awesome. I like that you do updates for us. 

Helps mitigate multiple tank syndrome somewhat.


----------

